# Processing time of Partner visa VC 309 after medical



## badboyinc (May 6, 2010)

Hello Everybody,

Date of application: 23rd May 2011
Nationality: Pakistani
Visa type: Partner Visa VC 309
Offshore/onshore: Offshore
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes on 5th October
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes to submit by 17th November
Date CO assigned: Yes
Date visa granted: Yes 06th Dec 2011

Can anyone let me know what is the processing time of the partner visa VC 309 after the medicals are submitted. My wife has got the letter to submit the further documents & medical within next 70 days. 

I am wondering how long it shall take after the submission of all the documents. She has applied from Pakistan and the processing office is Bangkok, Thailand. 

I will appreciate the prompt response to my query.

Thanks 

Babar


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

My husband's medical was done at the end of March, and was assessed by HOC in Australia at the end of August. His CO said it would take another 4 to 5 months to get the visa grant, so maybe by December. He submitted in Korea, which is meant to be low risk, but the average processing time is up to 9 months here.

So, there's no exact way to know when it might be granted, except to kindly ask your CO for some indication. And even then, you might be given a vague date.


----------



## badboyinc (May 6, 2010)

My wife got the visa at last in almost 6 months on 6th December and given almost a year for the initial entry to Australia. 

It is great that they took less time than I anticipated. I'm soon travelling back to bring my wife. 

Thanks aussie girl for the feedback.

Cheers
Babar


----------



## qwan (Apr 29, 2011)

*quick process*

Hi Badboyinc

How come your processing time is so short?Can you provide a little of detail of your background.
I read here some people wait for 1 more year still havn't heard anything
I would REALLY appreciate if you can tell us your story of application
when did u hear from case officer,any advice etc

Thanks a lot
T



badboyinc said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Date of application: 23rd May 2011
> Nationality: Pakistani
> ...


----------

